# Kobe's "selfish streak"



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

Lakers are 11-2 on his 35 + scoring binge


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Did you really need to start another thread?


----------



## Tenshi25 (Nov 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KennethTo</b>!
> Lakers are 11-2 on his 35 + scoring binge


So what? that they have a good record makes it "less selfish" or something??
The guy took more than 30 shots per game and his assists dropped from 7 to 4 in that streak. Now that's what can tell you if he played selfishly or not.
Of course if he had not played selfishly the Lakers probably wouldn't have won that many games, but that's a completely different story.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

His assists dropped, his scoring is rising.
They are winning more when he shoots and scores more. There is not much point trying to get your teammates involved if they blow and can't shoot.

Not too mention this is all very funny, considering people were calling Kobe selfish earlier in the year, BECAUSE they said he was passing to much.


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

*that haterade must be yummy*



> Originally posted by <b>Tenshi25</b>!
> 
> 
> So what? that they have a good record makes it "less selfish" or something??
> ...


If Kobe averages 28, 8, 8, he's criticized for not winning.
So he does what it takes for his team to win 40+ and 4, 4 and he's criticized for being selfish.

I guess if your gonna get hated on regardless you should at least go for the wins.


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

He has a characteristic,, I don't know what something intangible about him that makes people not like him. I don't know why but he has it. I am not arguing with the dubs tho. Go Kobe!


----------



## couchtomato (Aug 14, 2002)

This is not a selfish streak becuase Kobe is doing what Phil asked him to do, PERIOD. For the first time ever PJ has put the ball in his hands and told him to make something happen and has he ever.

lifted the Lakers out of the basement in the west and into the 7th seed with over 25 games to go.

Given the Lakers the confidence they needed. 

Taken the pressure off the much maligned (and frankly deservedly so) role players while they round into form

Given Shaq time to heal up. The days off has done wonders for him.

Noticed the Lakers fans at Staples lately. They are as excited and loud and revved up as they have ever been which helps the team. 

Brought excitement to the NBA. Thanks to Kobe we don't have to wait until the 20 minute mark of Sportscenter to get some hoops updates. On the eve of March madness, that is a first!


----------



## ahmed81 (Jan 19, 2003)

*Re: Re: Kobe's "selfish streak"*



> Originally posted by <b>Tenshi25</b>!
> 
> 
> So what? that they have a good record makes it "less selfish" or something??
> ...


I'm sorry, but this post makes no sense at all. So, you're basically saying if your coach asks you to go out and SCORE, and you do that and the team wins to the tune of 11-2, you're selfish? What school of reasoning is that from?


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Kobe's "selfish streak"*



> Originally posted by <b>ahmed81</b>!
> 
> 
> I'm sorry, but this post makes no sense at all. So, you're basically saying if your coach asks you to go out and SCORE, and you do that and the team wins to the tune of 11-2, you're selfish? What school of reasoning is that from?


the percieved selfishness really came from his forcing shots to reach 40. i didn't see anything wrong with it but it definitely wasn't being selfless.


----------



## AdamC2307 (Feb 15, 2003)

I tell you why know one likes him. His attitude is the reason. He is very cocky and copys from "The Greatest" Michael Jordan. I mean the faking injuries, taking last second shots. Saying he wouldn't participate in the slam dunk contest last year because he was "too old" was just ridiculous. He's 25! He has no respect for the game and is just lucky he has Shaq. I would like to see him on the spurs and take away Tim Duncan and see how well they do. And you can put anyone of the top shooting guards on the Lakers and take off Kobe and they would win because of Shaq Daddy not because they have "Mr. Selfish" Kobe Bryant.


----------



## grizzoistight (Jul 16, 2002)

*he has no respect for the game*

um kobe loves basketball and studies it non stop.. your crazy there
who is he supposed to immitate kemp?? i mean jordan was the best ever and its good to act like some one like him
look at tiger and jack..
kobe has 3 rings and im sure he knows exactly what he needs to do to put mj in the rearview


----------



## AdamC2307 (Feb 15, 2003)

He will never be considered the best because he has done nothing for the game. Michael Jordan made it very popular and catapulted millions into euphoria. Kobe Bryant just rides on the Daddy's back and he's not gonna be seeing Jordan in the rear view mirror because his car is gonna break down and Lebron will drive past him and leave him in the dust.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

actually, Kobe publicly stated that he wanted to participate in the the dunk contest last year but wasn't invited


----------



## AdamC2307 (Feb 15, 2003)

Actually, no he didn't. get your facts right. He's turning into his old self again. Throwing up 40 shots a game and hurting his team. They need to feed it to Shaq if they wanna have a chance. Now all Kobe has to do is shave is head so he will look like a alien again.


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>AdamC2307</b>!
> He's(Kobe) turning into his old self again. Throwing up 40 shots a game and hurting his team.


12 wins over the last 14 games. How is that hurting the team?


----------



## AdamC2307 (Feb 15, 2003)

In the long run it will hurt the team. He will get tired and fake another injury. They will go out early in the playoffs if he keeps on tossing up 3's.


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>AdamC2307</b>!
> In the long run it will hurt the team. He will get tired and fake another injury. They will go out early in the playoffs if he keeps on tossing up 3's.


He shoots 40% from 3pt range. 50% while taking all those shots, and the team will actually be in the playoffs because of it.
Kobe has been a godsent to LA this year, you blurting out unwarrented criticism is not necessary.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

i think this arguement is getting ridiculous on both sides. lakers fans are saying he isn't selfish at all and kobe haters are saying that he is terrible and hurting his team. obviously he is not hurting his team with all the wins they are getting. i think he is being a little selfish but if that's what it takes to win then it doesn't really matter. when he is purposely forcing shots so he can keep his streak of 40 point games going, he is being selfish. but when he is getting his 40 in the flow of the game, he isn't. kobe is great but i still don't think he is better than garnett or duncan. and i don't think he will ever be better than jordan because he wants to be jordan.


----------



## RiSInG (Dec 15, 2002)

Kobe is being selfish???????? OF COURSE!!!! It's what he have to do!!!

LA is a two-guys team.Shaq and Kobe.Kobe and Shaq.The other guys plays to be 5 in the team  The other guys are NOTHING.Derek Fisher said two months ago that Kobe and Shaq may add around 60 or 70 points per game,and the rest of the team add 20 or 30.DEREK FISHER,a teammate!!!

I think is ridiculous the criticism around Kobe Bryant.Whit Kobe getting 40+,LAL have a 80 % of victories (more or less)...


----------



## Raptor Fan 42 (Sep 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>AdamC2307</b>!
> I tell you why know one likes him. His attitude is the reason. He is very cocky and copys from "The Greatest" Michael Jordan. I mean the faking injuries, taking last second shots. Saying he wouldn't participate in the slam dunk contest last year because he was "too old" was just ridiculous. He's 25! He has no respect for the game and is just lucky he has Shaq. I would like to see him on the spurs and take away Tim Duncan and see how well they do. And you can put anyone of the top shooting guards on the Lakers and take off Kobe and they would win because of Shaq Daddy not because they have "Mr. Selfish" Kobe Bryant.



Well, there's the stupidest post of the day award.


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Raptor Fan 42</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> Well, there's the stupidest post of the day award.


I concur.


----------



## ThereisnoIinteam (Feb 26, 2003)

I don't think most Laker fans care aslong as the Lakers are winning. If it starts effecting the games out come then that is a different story.


----------



## Springsteen (Jan 24, 2003)

*Re: he has no respect for the game*



> Originally posted by <b>grizzoistight</b>!
> 
> look at tiger and jack..


tiger hasn't tried to emulate nicklus' mannerisms, his style of play or his personality. he has only tried to better what jack did on the golf course. it's completely different. kobe tries hard to be mj in more then just the one aspect. i don't know how you can deny that.


----------



## JaK (Aug 13, 2002)

*Re: that haterade must be yummy*



> Originally posted by <b>IV</b>!
> 
> 
> If Kobe averages 28, 8, 8, he's criticized for not winning.
> ...


Personally, and you know from past threads, the bottom line for me is winning... I didn't mind Kobe scoring 40 a game because the big thing is that the Lakers are winning... (In fact, I was rooting for him to continue his pace)

If he was putting up 40/game and the team suffered (by losing) then it would be a different story

Bottom line is winning.... and if Kobe has to score 40 to do it then by all means..


----------



## MightyReds2020 (Jul 19, 2002)

*Re: Re: he has no respect for the game*



> Originally posted by <b>Springsteen</b>!
> 
> 
> tiger hasn't tried to emulate nicklus' mannerisms, his style of play or his personality. he has only tried to better what jack did on the golf course. it's completely different. kobe tries hard to be mj in more then just the one aspect. i don't know how you can deny that.


Actually, the more I see Kobe plays, the more I see the difference between Kobe and MJ. Both are similar players, you can't blame people to try an established path of success. That's the reason people studied the history of a succesful person in any area. I remember a post regarding the difference between Kobe and MJ a while ago in this board, saying Kobe is more of a playmaker and MJ is a much better threat scoring wise but both can elevate their game anytime they want. I fully agreed with that.


----------



## philipm27 (Sep 26, 2002)

Perhaps the BIGGEST fallacy in the game is that anyone can replace Kobe and the Lakers would still win if they had Shaq. The fact of the matter is that Kobe has actually learned to play with Shaq, whereas TMAC could not even learn to play with his FRIGGIN' COUSIN. If you cannot play side by side with blood, then there is NO WAY that I can think that TMAC would be able to play with Shaq. AI is the same. He couldn't handle sharing shots with Stack, so the Sixer shipped him to the Pistons. Imagine having Stack at the 3 now, instead of McKie. Having AI at the 2 and Snow that PG. Sixers would be a LOT better. Raptors would be a LOT better if TMAC had stayed. Neither one of those guys have shown even an inkling of being able to play with others, the way that Kobe has with Shaq over the last 3 seasons.

Without Kobe helping Shaq, and vice versa, there are NO titles. I dont care if you put Paul Pierce, or anyone else in there, without Kobe, the Spurs and Kings would be World Champs by now.

What a farce.:no:


----------



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>AdamC2307</b>!
> Actually, no he didn't. get your facts right. He's turning into his old self again. Throwing up 40 shots a game and hurting his team. They need to feed it to Shaq if they wanna have a chance. Now all Kobe has to do is shave is head so he will look like a alien again.



Selfish Huh...
The Coaching staff had told him to take over and he has carried his team back into playoff race and you can't see or understand that?? Shaq is coming around, not close to his old form, while he works his way back, On the other hand the rest of the team has been up and down mode. It was important for Kobe to lead the way and he's done just that and some. Without him putting up big numbers like he has been doing, his team would still be under .500 or out. Kobe knows the teams concept & is fully aware he can't do it all by himself. I'm sure you've realize all of this already, but deeply in denial with your unappreciative & hatred feelings, as your posting says it all - Faking injuries, imitating Jordan, No respect for the game....etc 
OHH MAN PLEASE!!


----------



## AdamC2307 (Feb 15, 2003)

Just admit that I am right. You're telling me they should just let Kobe toss up shots when they could be feeding it to the big man? Ha! Shaq is the most dominate player in the game and needs the ball if the Lakers wanna go deep into the playoffs. And about the comment on Tracy McGrady not being able to play alongside is own blood? What the hell are you talking about. He was a totally different player around that time and didn't develop til he went to the Magic. McGrady could easily play along Shaq. All you do is wait til Shaq gets double teamed and then he kicks it out to you for a open shot or you drive to the basket. How hard is it? Must be difficult for Kobe to understand this concept because is only role is to get Shaq the ball. Not act like Jordan, toss up threes, and get MVP awards. He's not the MVP because he isn't the best player on his team and his team is barely in the playoffs. And the Timberwolves our fighting for the 4th spot and have no good talent besides him and Wally. If you have Kobe and Shaq you should be one of the top 3 teams in your conference. They are struggling to get in which is a embarassment to the game of basketball and it's all "Mr. Selfish" Kobe Bryant's fault.


----------



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>AdamC2307</b>!
> Just admit that I am right. You're telling me they should just let Kobe toss up shots when they could be feeding it to the big man? Ha! Shaq is the most dominate player in the game and needs the ball if the Lakers wanna go deep into the playoffs. And about the comment on Tracy McGrady not being able to play alongside is own blood? What the hell are you talking about. He was a totally different player around that time and didn't develop til he went to the Magic. McGrady could easily play along Shaq. All you do is wait til Shaq gets double teamed and then he kicks it out to you for a open shot or you drive to the basket. How hard is it? Must be difficult for Kobe to understand this concept because is only role is to get Shaq the ball. Not act like Jordan, toss up threes, and get MVP awards. He's not the MVP because he isn't the best player on his team and his team is barely in the playoffs. And the Timberwolves our fighting for the 4th spot and have no good talent besides him and Wally. If you have Kobe and Shaq you should be one of the top 3 teams in your conference. They are struggling to get in which is a embarassment to the game of basketball and it's all "Mr. Selfish" Kobe Bryant's fault.



What did you do?? 
you just copied and pasted your same old posts all over.....
did you want to try AGAIN?


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>AdamC2307</b>!
> All you do is wait til Shaq gets double teamed and then he kicks it out to you for a open shot or you drive to the basket. How hard is it?


Is that really all Kobe does :laugh:

Shaq capitalizes off double teams on Bryant just as Kobe capitalizes off doubles on Oneal. The only lakers who fit the above description are everyone minus Kobe and Shaq.




> Must be difficult for Kobe to understand this concept because is only role is to get Shaq the ball. Not act like Jordan, toss up threes, and get MVP awards.


It must be difficult for you to understand the Lakers concept because you've got the fact twisted. Kobe's role on the team is to set up the offensive by getting all of his teammates involved, not just Shaq. He is also the guy that they lean on when the game is on the line, not to mention him being the defensive specialist.





> He's not the MVP because he isn't the best player on his team and his team is barely in the playoffs.


Kobe is the best player in LA. You can't make a respectable case for Shaq, not this year.




> And the Timberwolves our fighting for the 4th spot and have no good talent besides him and Wally.


The twolves are having a better season this year mainly because of KG's play, but it would be thoughtless to not give his teammates credit as well. After all, this is the same team that went 15-1 at the beginning of last season, and they have added key role players like Troy Hudson, Rod Stickland, and Kendall Gill.




> If you have Kobe and Shaq you should be one of the top 3 teams in your conference. They are struggling to get in which is a embarassment to the game of basketball and it's all "Mr. Selfish" Kobe Bryant's fault.


Would you explain first how are the lakers struggling? and second, why you think that is Kobe's fault?

When are people gonna stop hating and just view basketball for what it is.  Saying that the Lakers are struggling is simply not true, then on top of that its Kobe's fault. Grow up!


----------



## Obe1Kobe (Feb 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>AdamC2307</b>!
> Just admit that I am right. You're telling me they should just let Kobe toss up shots when they could be feeding it to the big man? Ha! Shaq is the most dominate player in the game and needs the ball if the Lakers wanna go deep into the playoffs. And about the comment on Tracy McGrady not being able to play alongside is own blood? What the hell are you talking about. He was a totally different player around that time and didn't develop til he went to the Magic. McGrady could easily play along Shaq. All you do is wait til Shaq gets double teamed and then he kicks it out to you for a open shot or you drive to the basket. How hard is it?* Must be difficult for Kobe to understand this concept because is only role is to get Shaq the ball. Not act like Jordan, toss up threes, and get MVP awards.* He's not the MVP because he isn't the best player on his team and his team is barely in the playoffs. And the Timberwolves our fighting for the 4th spot and have no good talent besides him and Wally. If you have Kobe and Shaq you should be one of the top 3 teams in your conference. They are struggling to get in which is a embarassment to the game of basketball and it's all "Mr. Selfish" Kobe Bryant's fault.


Do you really believe what you are saying? 


We go live to Phil Jackson in the huddle:
O.K. fellas we need this bucket, Fisher you throw it in to Fox , Fox you then throw it to the red hot Kobe. No, no, no, Kobe, you will not shoot, pass it in to the triple-teamed Shaq because AdamC2307 says he's the most dominant player in the league. Yes Fisher, I know , he is hurt and out of shape, but Kobe is overrated. Kobe, Your only job on this team is to get Shaq the ball. Forget all the skills you have. You need to stop *ACTING LIKE JORDAN*. Do you understand, if you lead the team, you are *"Mister Selfish"*, where as if Shaq leads the team he is the most dominant player in the NBA. 
O.K. fellas, on three......one...two...*"Bulls#!t"*!!


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

:laugh:


----------



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Obe1Kobe</b>!
> 
> 
> Do you really believe what you are saying?
> ...



LMAO :laugh:


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

You what really funny about that? That makes sense to a Kobe hater! :laugh:


----------



## AdamC2307 (Feb 15, 2003)

The Lakers are struggling because they are barely in the playoffs. They should be much higher like around 1st, 2nd, or 3rd seed. :yes: Everyone knows Kobe just wants a MVP award and that's is main goal. I won't respect Kobe until he wins a championship without Shaq who basically handed Kobe 3 championships where in Jordans case he earned every single one of them.


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>AdamC2307</b>!
> The Lakers are struggling because they are barely in the playoffs. They should be much higher like around 1st, 2nd, or 3rd seed. :yes: Everyone knows Kobe just wants a MVP award and that's is main goal. I won't respect Kobe until he wins a championship without Shaq who basically handed Kobe 3 championships where in Jordans case he earned every single one of them.


You are stuck on stupid.


----------



## AdamC2307 (Feb 15, 2003)

You are stuck on Kobe's nuts.:laugh:


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

:nonono:

I really wish Kobe haters would stop bringing up "Kobe's nuts"

Is that all that's on your mind..................................okay I'll stop here before I get suspended.


----------



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>AdamC2307</b>!
> You are stuck on Kobe's nuts.:laugh:



If you can't back-up your thoughts or carry on the converstaions, then don't bother replying back at all, cause your comment here is uncalled for.....ya got it


----------



## AdamC2307 (Feb 15, 2003)

Yeahhhh I win. "Mr. Selfish" Kobe Bryant is a cancer to his team and to the league itself. He will be old news once LeBron James gets into the league.


----------



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>IV</b>!
> :nonono:
> 
> I really wish Kobe haters would stop bringing up "Kobe's nuts"
> ...



IV....Let's get back on the topic


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>AdamC2307</b>!
> Yeahhhh I win. "Mr. Selfish" Kobe Bryant is a cancer to his team and to the league itself. He will be old news once LeBron James gets into the league.


Now he's a cancer? WHAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:laugh:

Dude, is the most marketable player in the NBA. he has been for like 3 years now. How is that bad for the league. 

CANCER! 

:laugh: OMG!!!! You haters never seise to amaze me.

*Boy you got me dying laughing over here!!!!! :laugh:


----------



## AdamC2307 (Feb 15, 2003)

Well I hope Kobe enjoyed those 3 years because LeBron James will be the most marketable player in the NBA for years to come. Everyone already knows who this kid is and he's not even in the league yet.


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

Lebron will face alot of pressure when he gets into the league. I personally expect him to expereince much failure before he becomes a star. 

And dont sleep on Kobe, he's been taking somewhat of a break from commercials since he's not signed with a shoe company, but he'll get back to having 10+ commercials being aired regularly.

:laugh: CANCER!!!! :no::laugh:


----------



## airety (Oct 29, 2002)

I'm very torn on Kobe. Why? It's his personality that makes me hate him, but he's a great player.

He talks about how bad his knee is, then he's making huge dunks and taking a ton of shots when he could easily take a layup. It makes me think he's just faking it. I'm pretty sure he isn't, but then I watch the game and he's doing another monstrous dunk and I'm thinking, couldn't he just lay it up and spare his knee?

Watching the games, you can tell he's very conscious of his stats. I HATE this. As he gets close to 40, he starts shooting more, doing whatever he can so he can get 40. I noticed this around his 4th game of the streak. He's doubled yet he continues shooting when he's being doubled... why? None of the Lakers are good except for Kobe and Shaq, but you gonna tell me Derek Fisher shoots a lower percentage when he's completely open than Kobe does when he's double teamed? Stats mean too much to him.

Kobe's too concerned with being the best ever, instead of just letting it come. Nevermind that, I think T-Mac, Paul Pierce, Payton or any great wing player would have all Kobe's championships if they were in his situation, so I disregard his rings. Until this season, Kobe was never the focal point. This season he is, and the Lakers are teetering around the bottom seeds. 

Kobe, great player. Terrible personality.


----------



## AdamC2307 (Feb 15, 2003)

Well said airety. Same thing I have been saying all along except for the part of him being a good player.


----------



## Obe1Kobe (Feb 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>AdamC2307</b>!
> Yeahhhh I win. "Mr. Selfish" Kobe Bryant is a cancer to his team and to the league itself. He will be old news once LeBron James gets into the league.



What's your deal? Are you 9 years old?


----------



## philipm27 (Sep 26, 2002)

IV, when you are nothing but a hater, you dont need to be logical or look at all the facts. Sad but true:no: :sigh:


----------



## Obe1Kobe (Feb 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>airety</b>!
> I'm very torn on Kobe. Why? It's his personality that makes me hate him, but he's a great player.
> 
> He talks about how bad his knee is, then he's making huge dunks and taking a ton of shots when he could easily take a layup. It makes me think he's just faking it. I'm pretty sure he isn't, but then I watch the game and he's doing another monstrous dunk and I'm thinking, couldn't he just lay it up and spare his knee?
> ...


* you gonna tell me Derek Fisher shoots a lower percentage when he's completely open than Kobe does when he's double teamed?* 
Lately- Yeah...watch the friggin games!

*I think T-Mac, Paul Pierce, Payton or any great "wing player" would have all Kobe's championships if they were in his situation, so I disregard his rings.* 
WING PLAYER....Fisher is a wing player, Kobe RUNS the offense.

*Until this season, Kobe was never the focal point.*
Your right, so I repeat..Kobe RUNS the offense.

*He's doubled yet he continues shooting when he's being doubled*
HE IS ALWAYS DOUBLED, like Shaq, TMac, and other SUPERSTARS!

I can go on with this barrage of responding to thoughtless verbal regurgitation, but it's pointless. Why don't you and andy112435 or whatever his name is, find another thread to infect!


----------



## Obe1Kobe (Feb 20, 2003)

*Prophecy of greatness*

Twenty-four years ago a child was born, and unto this child bestowed blessed physical gifts.
A light came forth in front of this youth and spoke a decree of his future. This prophet forseen this child standing taller than that of all man. When this prophet spoke these were the words that illuminated his mind:

As rare as the name Kobe, so is it, your talented gifts. You will lead by skill and tempermant. You will be among the greatest on the greatest stage of physical contest. But go with tolerance, for you will be judged, and this judgement will come by way of comparisons. Your stardom and glory will be questioned to that of a man who came before you. He has been knighted, for they call him Sir Air-ness. By his shadow you will strive to find your passage as the elite among elite.

It is the will of man to improve on greatness. As so, it is just as much the will of man to question those who try. When your journey has come toward its end, no matter the size of your conquered quests, there will be those who remain steadfast in denying your worth toward acknowledgement as one of the best.

This, Kobe, you shall fret not by your critics. For all too soon there is to be another child born. And by your shadow he will be judged, by your accomplishments he will be compared. And moreso, he'll be questioned to the likeness of numeral 23, with the similarities of numeral 8.

He is to be twice as compared, twice as critisized than that of you, living under the shadow of the best that's ever played the game...! :starwars: Obe1Kobe/adiezellife :starwars:


----------



## philipm27 (Sep 26, 2002)

The other night, Kobe and Shaq shot 24 for 47.

The REST OF THE TEAM shot 17-43.

Would you pass to your teammates when they are wide open and STILL shoot under 40%????


Me either.:no:


----------



## philipm27 (Sep 26, 2002)

Actually Kobe has been running the offense for the last 2 years at least. Fisher is a PG in name only. He never seems to touch the ball except to pass it back to Kobe because he knows that Kobe can create his own shot or pass it out to DFish for a better shot for Fisher. Fisher cannot create for himself or others, that is why PJ has put Kobe in charge of the offense.


----------



## philipm27 (Sep 26, 2002)

Do you really believe what you are saying? 


We go live to Phil Jackson in the huddle:
O.K. fellas we need this bucket, Fisher you throw it in to Fox , Fox you then throw it to the red hot Kobe. No, no, no, Kobe, you will not shoot, pass it in to the triple-teamed Shaq because AdamC2307 says he's the most dominant player in the league. Yes Fisher, I know , he is hurt and out of shape, but Kobe is overrated. Kobe, Your only job on this team is to get Shaq the ball. Forget all the skills you have. You need to stop ACTING LIKE JORDAN. Do you understand, if you lead the team, you are "Mister Selfish", where as if Shaq leads the team he is the most dominant player in the NBA. 
O.K. fellas, on three......one...two..."[strike]Bulls#!t[/strike]"!!



:laugh: :rotf: :rofl:


no masking


----------



## AdamC2307 (Feb 15, 2003)

O.K. philipm27 thats why shaq's field goal% is above 50%, and Kobe's is somwhere in the high 30s or low 40s. All great players have good field goal percentages. Look at MJ he shot 50% almost every year and he made his teamates better. Scottie Pippen wouldn't be anything but a deffensive guy getting 12pts a game. What does Kobe do he shoots 30 times at around 40% and dosent give to the man down low who can throw it down every time. Last time I checked it was easier to dunk it than to shoot a jumper.
Thats O.K. Kobe can keep shooting because if he does they will lose in the first round or even better they may not make the playoffs.


----------



## Obe1Kobe (Feb 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>AdamC2307</b>!
> O.K. philipm27 thats why shaq's field goal% is above 50%, and Kobe's is somwhere in the high 30s or low 40s. All great players have good field goal percentages. Look at MJ he shot 50% almost every year and he made his teamates better. Scottie Pippen wouldn't be anything but a deffensive guy getting 12pts a game. What does Kobe do he shoots 30 times at around 40% and dosent give to the man down low who can throw it down every time. Last time I checked it was easier to dunk it than to shoot a jumper.
> Thats O.K. Kobe can keep shooting because if he does they will lose in the first round or even better they may not make the playoffs.




When Kobe started shooting more is when the Lakers jumped spots into playoff contention, and furthermore... ah forget it. This has all gotten too dumb.
I'm out!


----------



## philipm27 (Sep 26, 2002)

Seeing as how the Lakers JUMPED TWO SPOTS already, I thik that they will EASILY make the playoffs, and make a serious run at another title.


Please note the other night Kobe had 32 with about 3-4 minutes to go and the game in hand. He could have shot a couple of 3's trying to get to at least 35. INSTEAD, he fed the ball to Shaq. Shaq led the team in scoring by ONE POINT, and Kobe still got criticized for not getting 40 again???


You are a COMPLETELY biased hater, who has nothing pertinent to say in any discussion involving Kobe or the Lakers. Go away, you little, uninformed, man.:upset: :sigh:


----------



## Kobe_Who (Feb 24, 2003)

Kobe is selfish reguardless if he shot 28,7,6..


----------



## ghettobryant (Feb 15, 2003)

> Last time I checked it was easier to shoot a jumper over one man guarding you than overpower the defense and dunk it. In case you havent been watching the Laker show this year, which is likely, Shaq isnt his former self and his mobility is bad.
> 
> Kobe's streak averaged out at about 47% or close to it. If Kobe will never be as good as Jordan and so on, why are you comparing them in your previous post? :mrt:


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>philipm27</b>!
> IV, when you are nothing but a hater, you dont need to be logical or look at all the facts. Sad but true:no: :sigh:


:yes:


----------

